# Mit libnodave subnetztübergreifend lesen?



## delphie (1 November 2005)

Habe eine S7 CPU mit einem IT CP343 von der ich einige Daten via libnodave in exel verarbeite.
An der CPU hängen über MPI noch 2 weitere S7.
Kann ich diese mit libnodave auch über Ethernet->MPI ansprechen und wenn ja wie?
Danke im vorraus.


----------



## seeba (1 November 2005)

delphie schrieb:
			
		

> Habe eine S7 CPU mit einem IT CP343 von der ich einige Daten via libnodave in exel verarbeite.
> An der CPU hängen über MPI noch 2 weitere S7.
> Kann ich diese mit libnodave auch über Ethernet->MPI ansprechen und wenn ja wie?
> Danke im vorraus.



Routing wird derzeit nicht unterstützt. Ich empfehle dir die Daten mittels X_GET und X_PUT in die CPU mit dem CP zu schaufeln!


----------



## delphie (1 November 2005)

Die arbeit wollte ich mir ja sparen. Daher auch die Idee mit dem routing.
Na gut vieleicht in v 0.9 oder so.
Schade eigentlich.
Aber dadurch ist wenigstens alles sauber sortiert auf der CPU mit dem CP.
Danke für die schnelle Antwort.


----------



## Zottel (1 November 2005)

delphie schrieb:
			
		

> Die arbeit wollte ich mir ja sparen. Daher auch die Idee mit dem routing.
> Na gut vieleicht in v 0.9 oder so.
> Schade eigentlich.
> Aber dadurch ist wenigstens alles sauber sortiert auf der CPU mit dem CP.
> Danke für die schnelle Antwort.


Ich habe gerade vor einigen Tagen von einem Benutzer eine Eregänzung zugeschickt bekommen, die genau das möglich machen soll. Leider habe ich selbst keine Hardware, um sie zu testen. Ich halte auch VB in Excel für keine sonderlich geeignete Testumgebung. Aber vielleicht willst du eine der folgenden Sachen tun:
1. 5 bis 30 Versionen eines geänderten testISO_TCP.exe probieren und mir die debug-Ausgabe zurückschicken.
2. Wenn du den Aufbau auf dem Schreibtisch hättest, könntest du ihn per Internet zugänglich machen, so daß ich selbst testen könnte.


----------



## seeba (1 November 2005)

Zottel schrieb:
			
		

> delphie schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das kann ich dir auch gerne machen!


----------



## Zottel (1 November 2005)

[quote="seeba"

Das kann ich dir auch gerne machen![/quote]
1 oder 2?
2 ginge sicher viel schneller.


----------



## seeba (1 November 2005)

Zottel schrieb:
			
		

> [quote="seeba"
> 
> Das kann ich dir auch gerne machen!


1 oder 2?
2 ginge sicher viel schneller.[/quote]

2! Ich hab hier 'ne CPU314NET mit 2x 214SER am Testnetz hängen. Ich hoffe VIPA kann auch Routing.  :roll:


----------



## Zottel (1 November 2005)

seeba schrieb:
			
		

> 2! Ich hab hier 'ne CPU314NET mit 2x 214SER am Testnetz hängen. Ich hoffe VIPA kann auch Routing.  :roll:


Ob VIPA Routing kann, solltest du ja auch mit Step7 feststellen können, oder?.
Ansonsten bräuchte ich deine IP oder eine dyndns-Adresse sowie die Daten des MPI -Subnets(Subnet-ID, MPI-Adressen der vernetzeten Teinehmer)


----------



## seeba (1 November 2005)

Zottel schrieb:
			
		

> seeba schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich hab noch nie ein Routing projektiert (schlag mich nicht!)


----------



## Zottel (1 November 2005)

seeba schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab noch nie ein Routing projektiert (schlag mich nicht!)


Ich auch noch nicht.


----------



## delphie (1 November 2005)

Oh zu spät gelesen.
Klar kann ich das mal testen.
Mit zugänglich machen ist leider nicht möglich. Da Wäre unsere EDV nicht mit einverstanden.
Habe eine CPU315 2DP mit CP 343 -1 IT als Netzübergang an dem über MPI eine CPU 313 und eine CPU 315 hängen.
Das S7 routing funktioniert super solange das PG in den Routigtabellen eingetragen ist.
Würde gerne einen Versuch von diesem PG aus machen und von einem PC der nicht in den Routingtabellen steht.
Ich schau hier morgen nochmal vorbei.
Muß jetzt leider zur Nachtschicht.


----------



## delphie (3 November 2005)

Wie komme ich an die geänderten testISO_TCP.exe kannst Du sie mir mailen!
Würde es nächste Nacht mal ausprobieren und Dir vorm am Wochenende die debug-Ausgabe zurück schicken.


----------

